# Kanji ID help



## Atso_J (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm working on an aogami #2 yanagiba that I can't identify. The kanji in the middle is giving me a proper headache! The top one I believe is 泰 and bottom naturally 作. Could it be 別?







The next one is kinda like too small writing with a pen too thick so I can't figure out the details properly.


----------



## Pisau (Mar 30, 2022)

Atso_J said:


> The kanji in the middle is giving me a proper *headache*! The top one I believe is 泰 and bottom naturally 作. Could it be 別?



Indeed. What a shocker form wise.... I reckon it's 則, so it's probably a Yasunori.


----------



## Atso_J (Mar 30, 2022)

Pisau said:


> Indeed. What a shocker form wise.... I reckon it's 則, so it's probably a Yasunori.


Thanks! I think I might have done a search with Yasunori too but came back empty... I'll have another go at it.


----------



## Atso_J (Apr 7, 2022)

Another one that I don't have anymore but am trying to figure out. I really got no idea what the symbol below 春三 means. Also the end of the handle is proving difficult. I've figured out 左 but that's about it...


----------

